# 5 Baby Rats in Need of Homes in Western MA



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

While browsing Craigslist, I found an ad for some baby rats. The ad was vague but I couldn't bear to let these 5 babies become "pet food" so we brought them home. I already have 5 rats and can't keep 10 for very long. We planned to keep these babies for about a week so they get some human contact and can get a bit older before going to a local shelter. (They're only a month old) I now have 1 week to get 2 male and 3 female PEW rat pups homes. 

They are all very active and curious and they are already learning very quickly that people are nice things that give scritches as you play on them. They also love giving kisses and are learning to play with toys like normal little rats. 
These babies need good homes and I'd like to get them homes before next Friday (September, 26th) so they don't end up in a shelter. Mainely Rat Rescue won't take them because we paid for the babies and they were bred for food.


*Boys*
Timon is the smaller of the 2 boys, and the more active of the 2 as well. He is the sweetest so far and is one of the first to approach a hand that comes into the cage. Pumbaa is a sleepy boy most of the time and likes to hide on shoulders. He was also the first to discover the hammock. He doesn't run up to a hand but doesn't run away and just kinda comes over if he decides it's interesting enough to bother with. He and Timon love to stash pieces of newspaper.

*Girls*
Addy is the biggest girl and doesn't have a very stand out personality yet but it's developing. She doesn't run out of the cage to explore if the door is open but doesn't hide either. Very middle ground so far but she seems like she ill become quite the mushy cuddle bug. She is probably the most adventurous inside the cage and likes to check things out first, she was the first to discover that you can crack open the black part of a sunflower seed to eat the inside! Felicity is very very very boisterous. She hardly slept on the car ride home and her wrestle buddy is Timon. She is constantly on the move is the first to come up to say hi but doesn't like to sit still at ALL. And last but not least is Samantha. She is the tiniest of the bunch and is the most people friendly of the group. She doesn't run up first but is there in a minute. If you put her down, she comes up to get snuggled. 

While I assume most of you looking have rats of your own, if you do not have any, hey must be adopted with another rat of the same sex. They are free to a good home. Please PM me if you are interested or would like picture or video. Thank you!


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

I finally had enough time to sit down with Addy. She is quite cuddly and very interested to explore you and the world around you while sitting on a shoulder. All rats are getting a 1/4 size dose of Ivermectin and Bene-Bac today or tomorrow


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

The babies are doing very well settling in and even got introduced to water. They could get in if they wanted to and it was only enough water to get about half way up their feet but the boys absolutely loved it. Free roaming with the adult rats is the highlight of their day although the boys tend to stay under a dresser while the female sproingers, well, sproing. Wrestling with hands is becoming a fairly popular game and one of the girls even hopped on my hand today but they mostly just popcorn around it. The big aunties have definitely become good inspirations, at least after they learned that they couldn't nurse from any of them. A rat tail is very fun thing to bite and play tug of war with according to the babes. They also started stashing food inside of the cage and have taken to a tube hammock fairly well but it's most certainly Pumbaa's


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Vegn said:


> The babies are doing very well settling in and even got introduced to water. They could get in if they wanted to and it was only enough water to get about half way up their feet but the boys absolutely loved it. Free roaming with the adult rats is the highlight of their day although the boys tend to stay under a dresser while the female sproingers, well, sproing. Wrestling with hands is becoming a fairly popular game and one of the girls even hopped on my hand today but they mostly just popcorn around it. The big aunties have definitely become good inspirations, at least after they learned that they couldn't nurse from any of them. A rat tail is very fun thing to bite and play tug of war with according to the babes. They also started stashing food inside of the cage and have taken to a tube hammock fairly well but it's most certainly Pumbaa's


Really enjoying their stories.

Do you have pics of the little crew?


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

No but we're selling the cage the babies are in and the person buying it needs it because a rat they bought gave birth to 9 babies. She has homes all lined up and she's taking the babies in to rehome them as well.


----------

